# [SOLVED] conntrack not displaying bytes and packets

## Vieri

Hi,

Since I updated my kernel to 2.6.36 (gentoo-sources), /proc/net/nf_conntrack and conntrack -L do NOT show "packets" and "bytes" even for ASSURED / REPLIED connections. 

It seems that both of these data (bytes and packets) have disappeared from conntrack/netfilter.

Am I missing something? Is there an option somewhere to restore earlier behavior (previous kernels/netfilter would always display both bytes and packets)?

Example while opening google:

```

ipv4     2 tcp      6 431999 ESTABLISHED src=10.215.144.48 dst=209.85.147.104 sport=52531 dport=80 src=209.85.147.104 dst=10.215.144.48 sport=80 dport=52531 [ASSURED] mark=0 secmark=0 use=2

ipv4     2 tcp      6 431999 ESTABLISHED src=10.215.144.48 dst=209.85.147.104 sport=52533 dport=80 src=209.85.147.104 dst=10.215.144.48 sport=80 dport=52533 [ASSURED] mark=0 secmark=0 use=2

ipv4     2 tcp      6 431999 ESTABLISHED src=10.215.144.48 dst=209.85.147.104 sport=52530 dport=80 src=209.85.147.104 dst=10.215.144.48 sport=80 dport=52530 [ASSURED] mark=0 secmark=0 use=2

ipv4     2 tcp      6 431998 ESTABLISHED src=10.215.144.48 dst=209.85.147.104 sport=52532 dport=80 src=209.85.147.104 dst=10.215.144.48 sport=80 dport=52532 [ASSURED] mark=0 secmark=0 use=2

```

Previous kernel/netfilter would show something like this:

```

tcp      6 73 TIME_WAIT src=10.215.144.7 dst=209.85.147.104 sport=35407 dport=80 packets=15 bytes=1386 src=209.85.147.104 dst=192.168.92.2 sport=80 dport=35407 packets=11 bytes=10180 [ASSURED] mark=1 use=1

```

(note "bytes" and "packets")

Thanks,

Vieri

[EDIT] answering myself: 

```

sysctl -w net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1

```

----------

